# Zoloft ruined my quality of life



## Ozric (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm still suffering the consequences. When I had DP/DR (which is all I had), I didn't know what it was at the time. Not knowing what you have, whilst feeling bizarre'd all out, can be extremely frightening. I gave into the fear and seeked help desperately. Of 'course I was willing to take an SSRI. Anything to escape the terror of DP/DR, right?

I wish I knew I had DP/DR before I took Zoloft. I could have persevered. The Zoloft numbed away the DP/DR but I still am very generally dissociated. I also have a plethora of complications.

A lot of people don't even believe me. Even this community will probably attack me for saying Zoloft RUINED MY LIFE. I know my mind and body. I know damn well what happened. Zoloft might work for you and yes, it seemed to have worked for me. Now I'm generally messed up. My body and mind is fucked. At least I don't have full-on DP/DR anymore but I wish that's all I had.

Know your illness before taking medications, I guess. So unfortunate.

Before DP/DR I was a normal person. Psychedelics was a catalyst for me to enter the DP/DR state. I wish I knew what it was when it happened. I didn't even know the word 'Depersonalization' and so I wasn't even able to discover this website for support to persevere through this condition. I thought I was literally going insane into a psychosis or schizophrenia. So what do you do when you feel like you're losing your mind quickly? You go to the doctors... Now I can never go back and change things. It's been 4 years now. I don't know anything.

And no, I'm not schizophrenic.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm sorry this happened to you, truly I am, personally I've been on SSRI's for the better part of 15 years and had no such issues. No two people are the same which is what we need to remember. As you said what happened to one will not necessarily happen to another. There will be a thread coming very soon about medications where members can explore more.


----------

